

404 Page Not Found - subkamran
http://sua.umn.edu/404

======
kabisote
Very creative. But what's the objective? I'm sure it's not to increase page
views or improve user experience.

------
jarnix
I forget we were on the new Reddit.

------
elwell
Don't stick around until the text fades out; there's nothing more.

